# FRFR or studio monitors



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

I am thinking of replacing my Yamaha HS5 studio monitors with Headrush FR108 monitors.
My current setup also includes KRK Rokit10 sub.

I am not recording or mixing, just listening to music through them.

Was kinda thinking in terms of convenience.
Less “junk”, but I can always use Headrush for backup or smaller jam instead of my stage FRFR.

My concern is the quality of audio.

What’s your take?


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

You'd be getting two FR108's for stereo? Not sure they would be my first choice for casual listening. I think your current setup would sound better.

But for a portable monitor, sure.


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

Grab n Go said:


> You'd be getting two FR108's for stereo? Not sure they would be my first choice for casual listening. I think your current setup would sound better.
> 
> But for a portable monitor, sure.


Yes 2 Headrush FR108 and not sure if I willkeep the sub.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Arek said:


> Yes 2 Headrush FR108 and not sure if I willkeep the sub.


I'd be worried about the FR108 generating any noise or hiss. Mainly because it's more of a live PA type device rather than studio.

It might not be a concern when playing live, but it might be annoying when you're chilling and listening to tunes.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

What arent your HS5s providing? I would not be buying a headrush floor monitor for listening to music.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Budda said:


> What arent your HS5s providing? I would not be buying a headrush floor monitor for listening to music.


That was what I was wondering!


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

Budda said:


> What arent your HS5s providing? I would not be buying a headrush floor monitor for listening to music.


The Yamaha’s are awesome.
There are a couple songs where tweeter got scratchy at certain notes.
I can live with that.
If Headrush’s audio quality was comparable I would use them instead of Yamaha.
Less junk in the house.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I think by all accounts the HS5 is the better move. Not to mention the 108 will physically be bigger.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

The HS5’s have been the only two pieces that have survived my transition from Garage band and a dream to full blown analog / acoustically treated semi pro set up.

It’s really hard to beat HS in terms of audio quality especially in that price point.

You might consider looking into some flat out Hifi speakers. If you look online you can find extremely nice speakers for a bargain and then look into a blue tooth / aux connectable preamp to use as a way to power and use them etc.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I still have my old Yamaha NS-10’s through a Yamaha power amp and I also have some old Yorkville floor monitors. That is all I have used since the late 80’s. Recording through the NS-10s and play live through the Yorkville. I would’ve change my setup.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Studio monitors. Consider the Focal Professional Shape 65 or Focal Shape Twin and the Adam AX7 or Adam A77X. I have used the Adam AX7 monitors in the past and find them very neutral and accurate across the frequency spectrum with a natural sounding wide extended low-end and highs that are airy and smooth. Very 3 dimensional sounding. They have a low, high and tweeter adjustment on the rear and volume adjustment on the front to help tune the monitors to your room.

I have recently added the Focal Professional Shape 65 monitors into the mix and would say they are somewhat of a step up over the Adam AX7,... not an earth shattering difference but noticeable nonetheless. The Focal Shape 65 low end bass is a little tighter while the mid-range has a tad more clarity, detail and transparency. The highs have an open clarity that is also smooth. These monitors also have what is called Passive Radiator(PR) technology. Instead of the usual open baffle port there is a 6.5" PR on each side which are tuned in a manner to allow the monitors to be placed close to a wall without the increasing bass issues. These monitors also have a High Pass Filter along with a Low Frequency & High Frequency Shelving adjustment and Low Mid Frequency EQ adjustment. They also have four adjustable feet so you can tilt them down or up depending on your listening position or just lift them off of speaker stands or flat surfaces to lessen/avoid any potential frequency resonance vibration. 

Both sets of monitors allow for an accurate mix that will translate well onto various playback systems outside of the studio.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I bought a set of the Adam A7X and the sub. Amazing sound. The detail and quality makes mixing and listening a pleasure.


----------



## Clypher (Jan 5, 2007)

Studio monitors, hands down. If that answer means keeping what you have, even better. If that means you want to upgrade, the little input I can give is that I've had Dynaudio BM5A, and now have Yamaha HS8, and I much prefer the Yamahas although my room is rather large. The Dynaudios sounded way too lazy for me, and in turn when I mixed on them (although not applicable to you), my mixes compensated so hard for that that they were achingly mid focused when transferred. I also couldn't pinpoint the bass very well. This also holds true in pleasure listening though, I prefer the sound of the HS8. More punchy and clear.


----------

